# What is an "apodization filter"?



## JumboShrimp (Dec 24, 2014)

A new Fuji lens (see link below) has this gizmo and wonder if anyone can dumb-down a brief explanation of what/how they do this. Thanks in advance.

http://www.adorama.com/IFJ56XFN.html


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 25, 2014)

Google is your friend:

http://photo.stackexchange.com/questions/54156/how-does-an-apodization-filter-improve-bokeh


----------



## deleteme (Dec 27, 2014)

So... all that money for a fast lens to get a slow lens with desirable bokeh? :

Sounds like the photo version of bound feet.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 5, 2015)

Normalnorm said:


> Sounds like the photo version of bound feet.



That's a clever pun. 

Probably few photographers would care about apodization. I would imagine that astrophotographers would be the primary customer base.


----------

